# Potato and Ham Omelet TNT



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

My s-il mskes this every Christmas Morning along  with a variety of juice, fruits you will need 1 cooked potato and 1/2 thin sliced onion.in 4 tab.hot  butterin skillet. til well cooked. Add salt and pepper .Stir  in 1/2 c cooked ham diced brown the add in 4 beaten eggs. ]Put pan under broiler til  Watch closley til well done adn brown. serve hot on warm plates Garnish with parsley or cilantro. Toast, jam Juice pretty glass of melon or grapes marinated in proseco and touch of honey
enjoy
kades


----------



## taxlady (Nov 15, 2010)

kadesma said:


> My s-il mskes this every Christmas Morning along  with a variety of juice, fruits you will need 1 cooked potato and 1/2 thin sliced onion.in 4 tab.hot  butterin skillet. til well cooked. Add salt and pepper .Stir  in 1/2 c cooked ham diced brown the add in 4 beaten eggs. ]Put pan under broiler til  Watch closley til well done adn brown. serve hot on warm plates Garnish with parsley or cilantro. Toast, jam Juice pretty glass of melon or grapes marinated in proseco and touch of honey
> enjoy
> kades



I had something like that in Spain. It was yummy. It had French fries as the cooked potatoes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2010)

kadesma said:


> My s-il mskes this every Christmas Morning along with a variety of juice, fruits you will need 1 cooked potato and 1/2 thin sliced onion.in 4 tab.hot butterin skillet. til well cooked. Add salt and pepper .Stir in 1/2 c cooked ham diced brown the add in 4 beaten eggs. ]Put pan under broiler til Watch closley til well done adn brown. serve hot on warm plates Garnish with parsley or cilantro. Toast, jam Juice pretty glass of melon or grapes marinated in proseco and touch of honey
> enjoy
> kades


 
Yummy, I make this, too and I love it!


----------

